
California's New Plan to Enforce Affordable Housing - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2019/01/gavin-newsom-housing-reform-transportation-budget-homeless/580192/
======
jelliclesfarm
Shouldn’t wages be regulated instead of housing?

High density cities suffer and it’s only upside is more govt revenue in terms
of property taxes.

1\. Affordable housing doesn’t generate as much property taxes but will put
more pressure on essential services, infrastructure and schools etc.

2\. so the govt has to tax someone even more and that would increase pressure
on cost of living and create even more inequality.

3\. High density plus increase in affordable housing stock is disastrous.

4\. Newsom will gain my respect if he attempts to alleviate the health care
expenses of California and make it single payer system. Healthcare is the
single reason why everything is messed up. It will free people to become
skilled, find mobility in between jobs, be able to negotiate, re-educate
themselves...to become more current esp moving from non tech obsolete sectors
to stem based/tech oriented sectors.

5.Everyone will have to know coding or at least understand how new tech works.
Can’t do that if you are shackled to a job because of insurance. You can share
a room if finances suck but even seemingly stable folks can become bankrupt
with unexpected medical expenses.

